# Where I spend some of my time



## wnec65 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm 71 been retired 10 years now.  When I was in business I had my own shop but sold off the B'ports and the big lathes.  What I have now suits me fine for a hobby.  Never get tired of working with my hands, and it keeps the old brain active.


----------



## daveyscrap (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks like a very nice shop to work in. Lots of room but way to clean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David (Jun 19, 2014)

Very nice and organized!  I bet there are quality projects coming out of there too!

David


----------



## Andre (Jun 19, 2014)

I find it funny how the garbage can is sitting next to your mill! Hope it doesn't attract too much bad luck!

Beautiful shop. Well lit and organized.


----------



## RandyM (Jun 20, 2014)

Top notch! Definitely another slice of heaven on earth. 

:thankyou: for posting.


----------



## wnec65 (Jun 20, 2014)

Both doors out of my shop leave to a carpeted area.  I clean the machines and floor after every use. The last thing you want is for your wife to have a metal chip stuck in her foot. :nono:


----------



## davidh (Jun 20, 2014)

daveyscrap said:


> Looks like a very nice shop to work in. Lots of room but way to clean



my exact sentiments.  i would not be able to find anything,  its too well organized.  besides, a messy shop always has some surprises hidden away somewhere, only to be found when searching for something else.


----------



## rmack898 (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice shop.

Planes, trains, and machine tools.  I like the CNC'd mini-mill and the Smithy Granite.


----------

